# What is the Color temp for Japanese or foreign movies bought in the UK?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I know some countries use different Color temperatures than our D65. If I buy a movie that is Japanese over here in the UK, what would the Color temp for that movie be? Would it be converted to D65?


----------

